# Quantum suspention differences



## littlewhitebeast (Dec 24, 2005)

how much different is the rear of a sedan from the wagons?

i have a beat to Sh1t QSW with a 10vT swap... wagons are hard to find in my neck of the woods, but sedans are more abundant...

so i guess the question is how much different is the shell? can i swap all my 10vt qsw drive train into a sedan? i would love me a QSS :beer:


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

hi kevin! Tried to find it in ETKA naturally not too much info on QSdubs....


----------



## littlewhitebeast (Dec 24, 2005)

yea i've been doing tons of research to no avail. i guess i just need to go park next to a sedan and really look at the differences... i know they did FWD 5cyl sedans. but i just cant have fwd turbo...

brandon - i gotta make it down there soon. the turbo qsw chases tail on dry pavement  i :heart: diff lockers  it sucks on the highway because the qsw's were 4.11 gears, the only audi to share these gears was 4k. all 5k and 200 and early s4 were like 3.5 gears i think.. i do say 0-60 is mad fun with close gears


If anyone has and under carriage pics of a sedan please post them. i want to get to the bottom of this idea...


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

You have to do:
1. bigger "thicker" tunel for gearbox (better to you if you have Qsedan with automat gearbox, not much to do because is thicker than with manual trans.) 
2. higher tunnel for drive shaft and exhaust
3. mount the support for shaft
4. space for diff under the rear seats, solid mounts etc. 

5. throw out gas tank from sedan
6. cut place for spare wheel and make straight trunk floor like qsw
7. install gas tank from qsw, of course in the same place as qsw
8. be happy with QSS 


6 & 7 If you dont want do that then you can install external gas tank inside trunk.

sorry for my poor english


----------

